# Recently Release IRT Clips!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

I recently released to the public a lot of Instinctive Response Training clips that were designed to help as a training aid for IRT practitioners.
While you cannot learn well from a video clip it can be an excellent aid along with books and your notes to help you progress.  I released these
to the public because I do not believe in keeping things unavailable for anyone.  Instead I believe that putting things out there for people will 
hopefully inspire them or help them on their martial path even if it is very small.  Take a look at my blog to see the recently released video clips:

http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2...deos-are-now-viewable-to-the-public-at-large/


----------

